# Urdu-Hindi: wheelchair



## marrish

Hi,

In a recent conversation which was in Urdu, I had to use the English word ''wheelchair'' because I had no idea what could be its Urdu name.

Do you happen to be familiar with some words for this useful thing?

The dictionaries I have don't contain this word because they might be not so up to date.


Thanks.


----------



## Wolverine9

There's _pahiyedaar kursii_ which would be appropriate for Hindi and Urdu.

Another option: _pahiyoN vaalii kursii_.


----------



## Chhaatr

I agree, if I had to use Hindi for wheelchair I would go for _pahiyoNvaalii kursii_.


----------



## marrish

Thank you for these. How would you tell a wheelchair (as here) and this apart?


----------



## Chhaatr

I think the context would make it clear which one is being spoken about.

Another option you could try is:

_viklaaNgoN kii pahiyoNvaalii kursii_


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Thank you for these. How would you tell a wheelchair (as here) and this apart?


I suppose any chair with wheels would be pahiyoN vaalii kursii or pahiye-daar kursii. We know the purpose for which a "wheelchair" is used but if one incorportes this purpose into the translation, then the result might become cumbersome. How about...just a direct translation of "wheel-chair"..

pahiyah-kursii

charx-kursii


----------



## marrish

^ I like the suggestion of Chhaatr jii that the context will show what is meant, unless let's say I run a shop and have both wheelchairs and chairs on wheels for sale!

Secondly Chhaatr SaaHib suggested incorporating the purpose but QP SaaHib's opinion is that it would be cumbersome.
I am interested in a word, be it existing or a coined one that does not leave room for doubt. If it is cumbersome, be so but IMO this would be the indicator which differentiates the office chair from wheelchair.

_charx-kursii_, although a direct translation which is most of the times not a best idea, does have quite lot of appeal. What do others think?


----------



## Qureshpor

^ I had "ghoRaa-gaaRii" type of construction in mind when I suggested "pahiyah-kursii" or "charx-kursii" for wheelchair.


----------



## Chhaatr

Marrish SaaHib, how about _chapal kursii_ (mobile chair)?!


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> Marrish SaaHib, how about _chapal kursii_ (mobile chair)?!


I've to admit I don't know this word - it's probably Hindi, isn't it? But the very idea of a mobile chair is just perfect!
On the margin, you mentioned _viklaangoN kii kursii_. What is your opinion about using _apaahij_ instead?

(I'll be looking up how this idea is expressed in various languages for comparison and I will share it later).


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Not everyone who has the need to use a wheelchair is an "apaahaj"!


----------



## Chhaatr

One could say _apaahijoN kii kursii_ but I wouldn't recommend it as this word sounds impolite to me in Hindi.


----------



## marrish

Thank you both of you!

Here a small overview in different languages:

French: fauteuil roulant/chaise roulante
German: Rollstuhl
Dutch: roelstoel
Italian: sedia a rotelle/carrozzella
Spanish: silla de ruedas - paralítico
Russian: Инвалидная коляска [_invalidnaya kol'yaska_]
Arabic: الكرسي المتحرك [_al-kursii al-mutaHarrak_]
Persian: صندلی چرخدار یا چرخک [_sandalii-ye-charx-daar_ or _charxak_]
Esperanto: rulseĝo
Greek: αναπηρική καρέκλα [_anapirikí karékla_]

Like in Russian, all Slavic languages (I checked somewhat 10) have the same concept: =_ma3zuurii/viklaaNgii gaaRii
_German, Dutch and Danish and probably other Germanic languages go for a '_'rolling chair''
_Romance languages have similar terms as the English one:_ chair with wheels/wheelchair
_Greek corresponds with Slavic languages (invalidity/disability chair)
Persian has an equivalent of _pahiyedaar kursii _but also a shorter word which is based on_ wheel.
_Arabic has an interesting attitude: moving chair - and this coincides with Chhaatr SaaHib's last suggestion.


----------



## Gope

marrish said:


> Thank you both of you!
> 
> Here a small overview in different languages:
> 
> French: fauteuil roulant/chaise roulante
> German: Rollstuhl
> Dutch: roelstoel
> Italian: sedia a rotelle/carrozzella
> Spanish: silla de ruedas - paralítico
> Russian: Инвалидная коляска [_invalidnaya kol'yaska_]
> Arabic: الكرسي المتحرك [_al-kursii al-mutaHarrak_]
> Persian: صندلی چرخدار یا چرخک [_sandalii-ye-charx-daar_ or _charxak_]
> Esperanto: rulseĝo
> Greek: αναπηρική καρέκλα [_anapirikí karékla_]
> 
> Like in Russian, all Slavic languages (I checked somewhat 10) have the same concept: =_ma3zuurii/viklaaNgii gaaRii
> _German, Dutch and Danish and probably other Germanic languages go for a '_'rolling chair''
> _Romance languages have similar terms as the English one:_ chair with wheels/wheelchair
> _Greek corresponds with Slavic languages (invalidity/disability chair)
> Persian has an equivalent of _pahiyedaar kursii _but also a shorter word which is based on_ wheel.
> _Arabic has an interesting attitude: moving chair - and this coincides with Chhaatr SaaHib's last suggestion.



a wheelchair is usually for use by a handicapped person, but a swivel chair, or revolving chair, is what one finds in offices, doctors' clinics, etc. in French, the wheelchair is fauteuil roulant, as marrish SaaHib says, but a swivel chair is fauteuil pivotant. A swivel chair would seldom be referred to as a chair on wheels. So I should think pahiyedaar kursii would unambiguously translate wheelchair. For the swivel, or revolving, chair, it would be nice if that adjective could find a place in a urdu/hindi translation. My views are those of a Tamil speaker learning urdu/hindi!


----------



## Faylasoof

Gope said:


> a wheelchair is usually for use by a handicapped person, but a swivel chair, or revolving chair, is what one finds in offices, doctors' clinics, etc. in French, the wheelchair is fauteuil roulant, as marrish SaaHib says, but a swivel chair is fauteuil pivotant. A swivel chair would seldom be referred to as a chair on wheels. So I should think pahiyedaar kursii would unambiguously translate wheelchair. For the swivel, or revolving, chair, it would be nice if that adjective could find a place in a urdu/hindi translation. My views are those of a Tamil speaker learning urdu/hindi!


 This is exactly how we call a wheelchair - _pahiyedaar kursii _! 
Well, for us this has always been _ghuumne waali kursii_   or  _charx gardaaN (=revolving) kursii_  - and the former more common while the latter is rare. Either of these terms distinguish it from a wheelchair = _pahiyedaar kursii _!


----------



## marrish

Thank you for your valuable contributions, gentlemen.


----------



## Gope

Faylasoof said:


> This is exactly how we call a wheelchair - _pahiyedaar kursii _!
> Well, for us this has always been _ghuumne waali kursii_   or  _charx gardaaN (=revolving) kursii_  - and the former more common while the latter is rare. Either of these terms distinguish it from a wheelchair = _pahiyedaar kursii _!



i thought too that something like ghuumne waalii kursii must exist to mean a revolving chair, so there is really no context-dependent interpretation here!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Faylasoof

Gope said:


> i thought too that something like ghuumne waalii kursii must exist to mean a revolving chair, so there is really no context-dependent interpretation here!
> Thanks everyone!


 No Gope jii, there is no fear of context-dependent interpretation since the term _ghuumne waali kursii_ exists in our speech at least and we use it to distinguish it from a _pahiyedaar kursii _!


----------



## Gope

Faylasoof said:


> No Gope jii, there is no fear of context-dependent interpretation since the term _ghuumne waali kursii_ exists in our speech at least and we use it to distinguish it from a _pahiyedaar kursii _!



That's right, Faylasoof SaaHib, but earlier posts by Chhaatr SaaHib and QP SaaHib gave the impression that there was perhaps no clear-cut demarcation between the two.


----------

